# Minwax® Water Based Oil-Modified Polyurethane



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I've read some good reviews of Minwax® Water Based Oil-Modified Polyurethane. Does anyone know if it can be fine sanded and polished to gloss, like lacquer?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never used any of it but you can polish out most any gloss finish to a high gloss. Just read the directions and let thoroughly dry before rubbing the finish out.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just remember that drying and curing are 2 VERY different issues.
Fully cured finishes can be buffed, compounded, and highly polished. Just dry finishes are still "soft".
Bill


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What's water based oil-modified polyurethane?
Edit: lol I got it now.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dominick said:


> What's water based oil-modified polyurethane?
> Edit: lol I got it now.


Good question Dominick,
I used this stuff on my tongue & groove pine ceiling in my new shop addittion. I wanted something that I could just put one coat on to seal the wood and not really change the color of it. It worked very well and was EASY to apply overhead with a 4" brush. Not many drips at all. Even though its water based, it doesn't seem as thin and really was easy to apply. I used a satin finish. If you look close at the ceiling, you might be able to tell it has a finish, which is the effect I was looking for.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks mike, but I'm looking up and don't see it. Lol


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

These paint companies often add oils to water based finishes so that it sprays better and keeps a wet edge better. All the oil modified means is it has a higher oil content than polycrylic.


----------



## Dr. Ronn (Apr 26, 2021)

I bought a gallon of gloss Minwax oil-modified and I could never get the bubbles to go away. No matter how gently I treated the can or applied the mixture. Fortunately I was only using it to seal some shelves in the garage and make them look nicer, but I would have gone nuts with the countless bubbles in the finish if I had been finishing floors or antique furniture. Otherwise the finish ultimately cures nice and hard after a few days.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

No experience with it, don't understand the need.

Good quality water based polys do a good job. Varathane and General Finishes WB poly are good products.


----------

